# Richfaces - Taglib Problem gelb unterstrichen Ajax Output



## HomerSimpson (23. Sep 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte ein BufferedImage über Richfaces Ajax Output in meine JSF Projekt einbinden. Das BufferedImage wird über eine Bean zur Verfügung gestellt. Ziel ist es einen Text in das Textfeld zu schreiben, und per Button dann unten als Bild darzustellen. Ich verwende Apache MyFaces JSF 2.0, Eclipse 3.6, JBossTools, Tomcat6 und/oder Tomcat7.
NUR habe ich das Problem, dass die beiden Zeilen:
     xmlns:a4j="http://richfaces.org/a4j"
     xmlns:rich="http://richfaces.org/rich"
in Eclipse gelb unterstrichen sind, und nicht im Browser ausgegeben werden. Wenn ich mit der Maus darüber schwebe, poppt die Meldung:
     NLS missing message: CANNOT_FIND_FACELET_TAGLIB in: 
     org.eclipse.jst.jsf.core.validation.internal.facelet.messages
auf.


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
  "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
      xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core"
      xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"
      xmlns:a4j="http://richfaces.org/a4j"
      xmlns:rich="http://richfaces.org/rich">
<h:head><title>Button-Labeling</title>
</h:head>
	<h:body>
		<form id="form">
			<h3>Bild</h3>
			<h:inputTextarea value="" />
			<br />
			<h:commandButton id="button" value="Knopf" />
			<br />
			<br />
             <a4j:mediaOutput element="img" cacheable="false" session="true" createContent="#{mediaBean.paint}" value="#{mediaData}" mimeType="image/jpeg" />
        </form>
	</h:body>
</html>
```

Ich habe etwas gefunden was dem sehr ähnelt, bei RichFaces direct. Aber diese LiveDemo will auch nicht funzen. The same problem.
RichFaces - Open Source Rich JSF Components - Media Output

Bitte um eure Hilfe.

Gruß, der Homer


----------



## HomerSimpson (26. Okt 2010)

Hallo,
da ich hier mit Antworten überschüttet werde , habe ich dies anders gelöst. 
Schade.
Ich übergebe die Daten an ein Servlet, welches mir dann das Bild erzeugt (auf einer eigenen Seite). Nun gebe ich einen Link auf der Seite an, wo ich das Buffered Bild haben möchte, und per Ajax wieder refreshen.
<h:graficImage value="........."/>

Mich interessiert immer noch, wie ich Eclipse die TAGLIB´s beibringe. Wenn jemand eine Idee hat, ich bin noch interessiert.

Der Homer.


----------



## Cage Hunter (27. Okt 2010)

Wenn die Taglib's sogar direkt in der Source nen "Fehler" schmeissen, dann sind sie offenbar nicht richtig registriert und das wiederum heisst, dass du das irgendwie vergessen haben musst^^
Auf der Seite von Richfaces müsste eigentlich ziemlich gut erklärt sein, wie man dem Container die TabLib's verkauft, guck am besten dort nach.
Ich vermute spontan, es fehlt der entsprechende Eintrag in deiner web.xml.

MfG


----------



## HomerSimpson (27. Okt 2010)

Danke Cage Hunter.
Ich werde mir das bei Richfaces mit den Taglib´s mal anschauen. Meinen Erfolg (hoffentlich) werde ich dann posten.

Der Homer.


----------



## Mailman (2. Nov 2010)

Hast nichts gepostet, ist dann auch schade...


----------



## HomerSimpson (2. Nov 2010)

Ja, ist schade. Ich habe gerade viel zu tun. So habe ich meinen Quelltext nicht anfassen können. Ich habe dies nun erst einmal wie oben belassen, werde aber in einem Zeitloch mir dies nochmal anschauen. 

Andere, die damit Erfolg hatten können gerne Ihre Erfahrung hier posten. 

Bei mir dauert es leider nun ein wenig. Ist nun mal von meinem Problem an viel Zeit verstrichen.
Ich Danke trotzdem und werde dann meinen Erfolg auch posten.

Gruß, der Homer.


----------



## Semerzo (5. Nov 2010)

Was Cagehunter meint, ist wohl der filter und das filter-mapping
Chapter*3.*Getting Started with RichFaces

Edit #1:
Ah, habe überlesen dass Du mit JSF2 unterwegs bist. Sicher das Du die richtigen Jars hast?
Wie in dem Eintrag RichFaces 3.3.3 and JSF 2.0 - JBoss Community beschrieben ist, kannst Du für JSF2 nicht die normale richfaces 2 Distribution nehmen, sondern musst diese richfaces-impl-jsf2 benutzen. Außerdem musst Du in der web.xml den param javax.faces.DISABLE_FACELET_JSF_VIEWHANDLER auf true setzen.

Steht aber alles in dem Eintrag viel besser


----------

